# paraspinous abcess drainage ??



## cpccoder2008 (Aug 9, 2011)

can someone please help me with this op report ? Thank you

CT GUIDED ABSCESS DRAINAGE 

HISTOY:	75 year old female with tuberculosis under current therapy with left paraspinous fluid collection suspicious for abscess, as well as significant ascites. 

PROCEDURE: Following informed consent, under CT guidance, initial aspiration of the left paraspinous fluid collection is performed, turbulent/purulent nonodorous fluid is initially aspirated, an 8-French Locking Pigtail Catheter introduced and 60cc's of purulent material aspirated. Cavity is flushed with normal saline, and catheter left to suction drainage. 


IMPRESSION: 
1.Successful placement 8-French drainage catheter in to left paraspinous abscess.


----------



## rjburd68 (Aug 9, 2011)

75989 with 49061; I got this out of the Interventional Radiology Coder book from MedLearn, 2011 edition.


----------

